# Moving to SF.. resources for roadie rides?



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like I might be moving to SF from LA soon. Will be living in the city. Can someone give me the low-down on the group rides that cater to the racers? Any online resources?

thanks!


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*city racers*

plenty of teams/clubs based around the city. there used to be an evening ride in gg park ev. tues and thurs. which will hook you up with many racer types. im pretty sure that will have to wait for spring though. depending if you want to go north or south. pen velo is a pretty competitive ride. starts from 92/canada rd. in san mateo, both saturdays and sundays all year long. also in the evenings during the season. lombardis sports has a store in the city and they had a pretty strong road team. good luck.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

sweet, thanks.. any regular weekday morning rides?


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*weekday rides*

im sure there are. not the best time of the year to be asking. i wouldnt be surprised if there wasnt a paradise loop ride. im sure there are on the weekends. im sure some of the local racers from sf way will chip in eventually.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

mikeyp123 said:


> sweet, thanks.. any regular weekday morning rides?


There is a group of go-faster types that leaves the south end of the bridge during the week @ 7:30. I see them rolling out on my commute as I come over the bridge. Not sure where they ride, probably do a few laps in the Marin Headlands (climber's delight) or Paradise drive but they look like fast company. I know I've seen them Tuesday mornings but they may meet other days.


----------



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

Mission Cycling does a couple weekday rides each week. Usually T/Th. Leaves the Mission @ 6:20, Arguello Gate (Presidio) @ 6:45, South end of the bridge @ 6:55 (rolling stop). Its a quickie up to the top of the headlands and then back to Laurel Heights for coffee. Social ride with some fast racer types.

Roasters Ride, 8am Saturday from the south end of the GG bridge. ~80 miles to Pt Reyes and back. A couple very hard climbs if the group is feeling spunky. You need to be the equivalent of a decent Cat 3 to hang.

Lazy Roasters Ride, 8:30-9. Same route as above, but a bit slower and more civilized.

Local race teams with good membership in the city:
Roaring Mouse
Metromint
Dolce Vita (Marin)
Thirsty Bears
Godspeed Courier
Freewheel Bike Shop
Third Pillar (Peninsula)
Pen Velo (Peninsula)


----------

